# Torwell problem



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I have a Torwell 1.8 yard sander that the spinner bearing is damn near impossible to grease. It has a two bolt pillow block bearing but the grease fitting is in a spot that's very hard to access. I drilled a hole in the plate the bearing mounts to but can't find a bearing with a fitting in this spot. Does anyone know where I can find one? I need the fitting centered between the mounting holes and it's for a 1" shaft. Or, has anyone else come up with another solution?


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm not sure what bearing you need but check out Quality Bearings @ 888-276-4787. I know they have a web site but can't remember the address. They should have what you need. They will send you a free catolog with specs. Can you change the zerk fitting to a 45 or 90?

Check out http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1684128043. I know they are 3/4 but he might have want you need.

John


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Steve,
You can get replacement bearings from Grainger in Newburgh.That is what we did.Also maybe you can extend the fiiting down with a small hose to make it more convenient to grease.
Good Luck


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

I see this all the time at my factory. You have an item to grease and it is either hard to reach or in a dangerous area when the machinery is running. They run a small copper line to the zerk location threaded to the bearing there and then attach a zerk to the other end of the line in a safe area.

Bruce


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

The fitting SHOULD be on "top" of the pillow block in the center of the casting that holds the bearing. It sounds like you are looking for it on the the bottom of the mounting surface. There is alwasy the possibility that it coudl be a sealed beraing and not fitting at all, although any that I have seen had a fitting to allow lubricating the housing/bearing interface to allow it to self align.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

If there IS a fitting that is difficult to access for greasing, either the hose or copper line extension is a good "fix".

Most of the time, I have seen the copper lines used on indoor applications and the hoses on outdoor stuff - equipment used in gravel pits often has quite literally hundreds of feet of that grease hose.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks for all the responses! I've tried every different combination of zerk fittings at different angles and the 45 is the only one I can get the gun on, but you have to be a contortionist to reach it. If it's sloppy out you get soaked.

Alan, I think you have the idea of what I'm looking for. I would like the bearing to have the zerk fitting on the mounting surface between the bolt holes. I'll check with Grainger and see if they have this variation.

I had seen the hoses on heavy equipment and have tried to have one made up. I've been to auto parts stores, Caterpillar dealer, and a heavy truck dealer. Trouble is the smallest size fitting on the hoses is 1/8 NPT and my grease fitting is 1/4-28. Anyone know where I can find a bushing?

The copper tubing is a possibility I hadn't thought of, I could thread a piece and bend it to where I need it, then solder an adapter on it for the zerk. I just don't know how long it would last, the bearing is in the area where the mix falls on the spinner. Salt and copper don't mix too well. 

The next sander I get will have accessible grease fittings!


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

OK,, easy fix here. The bearing comes out of the mount on the pillow block. You trurn it cross ways to the housing and it lines up with a couple grooves in the housing and can be tapped out. Pop it out and drill 7/32" hole where you want the fitting to be. The housing is cast iron so it will drill easy. Tap the hole 1/4"-28 thread and put a fitting in. When you put the bearing back in the housing look for a small hole in the bearing outer race. Get that as close to the fitting as you can. If the bearing is sealed there wil be no hole in the race to let grease in to the working parts. Best bet is to get a new pillow block, they are hell to get apart if they are at all rusty. Not real expensive though, probably on the order of $15-20.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

When you reinstall the bearing, cut a piece of rubber to cover the top bearing surface. That way when mix falls onto the bearing area, it wont get into the bearing.
Dino


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks guys, that modification sounds like the way to go. And I'll try the rubber washer trick, maybe I'll get more life out of it. Thanks again!


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Pelican, I think what Dino was referring to was a flap of rubber to drape over the pillow block to shield it from material.
At least that's how I took it.

Bruce


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

That's the way I understood it too, but with this application the flap will have to rotate with the shaft which is why I called it a rubber washer. What I will do is cut a round piece of conveyer belt slightly larger than the bearing and slide it on the shaft so it is positioned over the bearing. Should keep the crap out of the bearing for the most part.


----------

